# help! balding Canary



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, just joined. Need help please. I have a pair of canaries (m & f). I've had them 3/4 months. They are called Bonnie and Clyde

Yesterday I noticed Bonnie has bald patches on her head and under her chin.
She looks as tho she has a Mohekan haircut.

Also she has suddenly become hyper-active!

Any ideas of what might be wrong please.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

My first thought is plucking...are you sure they're male/female? How large is the cage?


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Poohdog, thanks for your reply. The cage is about (roughly) 20" x 12" and perhaps 24" high.

When I bought them the petshop owner recommended that cage. He
also said they were male and female (he sold them as a pair because they had been together for some time). One is def. female - she has laid eggs and her around her bottom area she has no feathers, doesn't look nice.

I took them back yesterday to look at her and he said she didn't have mites
because the patches weren't sore or bloody 

I haven't seen any untoward behaviour like plucking but maybe they do
when I'm not around.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Without an expensive vet visit,the best you can do is seperate them and see if the feather loss stops.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Crissie said:


> Hi, just joined. Need help please. I have a pair of canaries (m & f). I've had them 3/4 months. They are called Bonnie and Clyde
> 
> Yesterday I noticed Bonnie has bald patches on her head and under her chin.
> She looks as tho she has a Mohekan haircut.
> ...


Hi Crissie you have 2 seperate issues she is hyper because I think she is ready to nest my hens are so hyper at the moment,I would agree with Pooh I think the male could be plucking her feathers one of my males does this to the hen and until I hid and watched I never caught him doing it.:001_smile:


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Poohdog and Sue. 

Does that mean she needs a nest box or something? She laid eggs almost every day but since Christmas not a one.

So Clyde (male) is a bully, pluckin out her feathers!

A friend suggested putting some cotton wool in there for them to peck at. What do you think about that?

Bit of a problem with separating them. I have not handled them yet, also not much room for another cage, oh dear, what a worry

Another question. According to the petshop owner they are about 7 months old, seems a bit young to me to be laying eggs?

Advice welcome


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of the cage and the birds when not bald


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Crissie said:


> Thanks Poohdog and Sue.
> 
> Does that mean she needs a nest box or something? She laid eggs almost every day but since Christmas not a one.
> 
> ...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just had a look at the pics lovely birds but the cage is really to small and they need wooden perches the plastic ones will harm there feet,I think because they are in a small cage with just 2 perches it is causing boredom then feather plucking,if you need anymore help just ask.Suexx


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you Sue, your reply is appreciated!

So too small, I suppose for birds that are meant to fly a big cage would be ideal.

I'm a bit, well, a bit annoyed with the pet shop - he recommended that cage,
saying it was suitable for 2. Also the perches, not good, I would agree there, read in a book that natural branches/twigs are better cos they exercise the bird's feet.

I have a dish with air holes, which was sold to me as a nesting dish with a
piece of coir mat. Its too big for the cage, but I have a semi-circle plastic dish I could put in there (its the same as their grit dish).

They do seem happy with their lot. Toys, daily brocolli which they love!

sorry turning into such a long post but I have so many questions.

Space for a big cage is a problem and of course money. I saw some fancy big cages in a large pet store - really expensive over £70!

Perches - opinions on sandpaper covers for them would be welcome.

I'm such a novice, sorry love my birds!!! want them to be happy.

I don't understand why he is doing this now when they have been ok for a few month

Thank you if you have read this far! Advice very welcome and needed


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They really do need a larger cage to exercise their wings.I wish pet shop owners would get this into their thick heads when giving advice.

If you want happy birds and maybe some babies you want something like this...not pretty pretty...but good for the birds health and happiness.


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

poohdog said:


> They really do need a larger cage to exercise their wings.I wish pet shop owners would get this into their thick heads when giving advice.
> 
> If you want happy birds and maybe some babies you want something like this...not pretty pretty...but good for the birds health and happiness.


Agreed Poohdog! Mine is nothing like that! Taken another pic, also one of her balding head
















don't know why my pics are so small! its hard to see her head


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sure thats the male done that to her head,you really do need a bigger cage and more to occupy them in it.Suex


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Sue, I'll look into it. I want them to be happy!

I do let them out everday for exercise, I say they but this week was the first time the make came out.

Whats your view on sandpaper covers for their perches? Petshop guy
suggested them for keeping birds nails trim?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Crissie said:


> Thanks Sue, I'll look into it. I want them to be happy!
> 
> I do let them out everday for exercise, I say they but this week was the first time the make came out.
> 
> ...


Sorry I sound a right old misery,but sandpaper covers should never be used there nails dont touch them just there feet and they get very sore feet,I use branches for my birds which is good for there feet and gives them something to pick at (better than his mates head)beech, apple branches are good


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the size cage I have for a pair I have indoors


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow Sue, that's much much bigger than mine! I like the natural look with the branch/twigs! I need to find an apple or beech tree.

Are there any trees to avoid?

Thanks for your advice re. the sand paper perch covers - what you say makes sense! I'm just glad I hadn't put them on! I have sand paper in the bottom on the cage, that's ok isn't it?

So, where do I get a cage like yours? The ones in the pet store aren't like that. Now, the petshop where I bought my birds (a local small shop - I like to support local business)they keep their birds for sale in cages similar to yours, Sue.

Better picking at the branches than his mates head! True!!

Thanks so much for your advice and tips!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hiya,My cage is huge in fact when I ordered it didn't think it would be as big as it is at the moment I have 8 canaries in it brought in from the aviary so may be to big for you as takes a lot of room up and is on it's own stand,yours need one about double the size they are in,I don't use sand sheets just buy bags of bird sand a sprinkle that on the floor with a handful of grit.I would stick with beech hazel or apple for the perches as they are safe.If you google bird cages you will find they are half the price of pet shops.Canaries love treats like mustard and cress those ones you buy in the supermarket or broccoli they sit and pick those for hours


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Nice cage that Sue...and prettier than our wooden breeding cages.Mind you my place is full of 'em because I don't have a wife to moan at me...

Crissie...very few branches are unfit for finches,they don't chew like budgies.Ash,sycamore,willow, etc. Just a wipe with weak bleach solution before using.Just chuck 'em away and renew every now and then.
Sandpaper on the floor is a waste of money...better with newspaper and sprinkle some loose sand over it.

If you go for a cage like Sues make sure the bar space is around 12mm.

This is one I keep my disabled birds in...lots of branches in there because three can't fly and I've made it so they can hop from top to bottom.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Nice cage that Sue...and prettier than our wooden breeding cages.Mind you my place is full of 'em because I don't have a wife to moan at me...
> 
> Crissie...very few branches are unfit for finches,they don't chew like budgies.Ash,sycamore,willow, etc. Just a wipe with weak bleach solution before using.Just chuck 'em away and renew every now and then.
> Sandpaper on the floor is a waste of money...better with newspaper and sprinkle some loose sand over it.
> ...


Thats your fault Pooh!! you havent got a wife I did ask you to marry me and you said no


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Thats your fault Pooh!! you havent got a wife I did ask you to marry me and you said no


Send me a hen and I might reconsider...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Send me a hen and I might reconsider...


Met men like you before just after my hen:ihih:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Met men like you before just after my hen:ihih:


Sorry about this Crissie...you get these frustrated female bird keepers on here...


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, so a cage twice the size of mine, google, mustard and cress thanks Sue. I do give them Brocolli and they LOVE it. Also dandelion leaves.

So Poohdog, sandpaper a waste of money, yes, true. Newspaper and sand or as Sue suggests sand with grit. I can try different things, just learning now.

I like those cages too Poohdog, natural look again. and good to exercise their feet I read somewhere


Oooer thought I'd stumbled upon a fledgling romance here Watch this space eh?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Crissie said:


> Hmm, so a cage twice the size of mine, google, mustard and cress thanks Sue. I do give them Brocolli and they LOVE it. Also dandelion leaves.
> 
> So Poohdog, sandpaper a waste of money, yes, true. Newspaper and sand or as Sue suggests sand with grit. I can try different things, just learning now.
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes Crissie or if we can help at all.Pooh and I have taken our romance up to general chat now, he's very shy and tries to cover his feelings for me


----------



## Crissie (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok will do Sue thanks a lot to you and Pooh!! so if I want to keep up with the latest I'll have to visit General chat


----------

